# Getting Ready for Still Water



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Been on a little desert vacation courtesy of the Army for the last little while and am hoping to get home in time to get some good still water fishing in. I packed along my fly tying kit for something to do in my free time. I was able to tie about 500 flies before I had to pack it up and send it on the long boat home. Just thought I would post some of the patterns here to see what you think.

One pattern I have been trying to develop for some time is a good damsel nymph. I think I finally found one that will work, what you all think. I don't have my vise anymore so I just stuck the hook in my finger tip for the pics.


















They look like the damsels that climb all over my tube in Utah and Idaho, now if they will just catch fish...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool lookin' bug. 8) 

I hope you're current on a tetanus shot. Being in the Army, I'm sure you've had a few.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You will definitely catch trout with that fly.
Nice looking bug.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Sweet fly!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> I hope you're current on a tetanus shot. Being in the Army, I'm sure you've had a few.


Yeah, after 8 years I feel like a human pin cushion.



> You will definitely catch trout with that fly.
> Nice looking bug.


Sure hope so Grandpa D, I will post results when I get a chance



> Sweet fly!


Thanks!

I will post more pics of some other flies when I have a chance.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are a few of the other patterns I tied up.

Brown Beadhead Mohair leech. This is one of my classic patterns and one of my most effective on Scofield.









The improved Blood Leech










Brown Beadhead Crystal Bugger










This is an experimental pattern I call the "Rave". That is one of the things I love about tying your own, making stuff up you can't find in stores.










One year in Idaho, the only thing that was working for me was simiseal leeches. So I tied a bunch up in a variety of colors. These are just a couple.


















And you can't have a complete still water arsenal without Chironomids. Here is one pattern I tied.










After 7 months of tying a fly here and there, I have accumulated 2 full boxes. Now if I could just get out and put them to use...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been using Ice Dubbing for my Leaches this year, with very good success for trout.
I get it at Anglers Den in Riverdale.
It's close to Semiseal but not as bushy. I also use a lot of the Semiseal dubbing.
A Red Zebra Midge has been a go to fly for me on still water.
I actually do better with a Gold bead though.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice bunch of bugs, hope they work well for ya. 
So are you home now, thanks for your service.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Good looking flies. I do like that damsel pattern. It will fish.


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Good looking flies, and a productive use of your down time. Glad you are back safe. 

I really like your damsel!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> So are you home now, thanks for your service.


Not quite yet, but based on the weather there for the last bit, I haven't missed much. I should get home in time to hit the damsels. 8)


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm liking that first simiseal leach. I've done really well the last couple of years with olive and burnt orange combinations.


----------



## Useta (Dec 27, 2007)

Henry's awaits. Those flies will do it.


----------



## Sageflyfish (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a question when you are tying some of you leeches do the bead heads make a big difference? cause i dont tie many with bead heads but i was wondering if you catch more with bead heads or is that just the way you like to weight them?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to tie almost all my streamers without a beadhead.
Now I tend to tie more with a beadhead.
I don't know if one is better that the other.
Tie some of each and decide for yourself.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I say, those are GREAT FLIES...Now "just add water" and see what happens. Welcome home!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

still water is here, even with the terrible weather! but i like crappy weather because it keeps the fair weather fisherman in doors


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that is what I am looking forward to!!


----------

